# Parking lot leak.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Welp, looks like im starting my Holiday weekend off right. Will be on site at 7:30am to start on this garbage. Aint life great?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How many thousands of dollars will they be paying?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

A few pro, just a few. One of the many state buildings that i have the pleasure of servicing. 2'' Galvo is leaking deep down by the 6" main. The I can hear it pissing right there. deep though, will be back in the AM with more artillary. Gonna have to shut the whole complex down. No isolation valves on the main. Then, got to pay a guy, to walk through every building there, and check all the flush vavles on all the toilets. I hate to be that guy!!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

$4000


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Quadruple, double, holiday, weekend pay with a 96 hour minimum :thumbup:! At least if I were t&m that's how I would do it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

To good of an account to butcher them like that Smells. A good beer drinkin buddy of mine is head of maintance for 7 state buildings. Dont get me wrong, I love taking the states money.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Welp here it is. Nice weekend kick off.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh-oh.  How much cure time?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

bought 30 minutes. Fl sun was beaming down on it. Doesnt take long.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice job bro! I bet they love you, saved their a$$ on a holiday weekend!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It was the only way. had to shut the whole complex down. Usually need a 2 week notice to shut it down. Department of Agriculture. They do a lot of test on products all hours of the day. Got to keep those Beaker tubes clean i guess.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

What did you dig the hole with?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

A mini ex. 24" bucket, had 26" of space between 6" main, and under ground electrical mains. RSP=Smooth operator.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

" What!, no shark bite??


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Wait, isn't that purple primer I see? You're fired! Actually, I use purple primer and the blue glue on pvc water pipes, because the blue glue is dries in about a 20 seconds and is ready for pressure.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Put the purple primer on there for a joke with Protech. Usually, alomst always, i use clear.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't make the picture any bigger in my browser. Did you use sch 80 MIP's? I thought I was the only one who did that.

Good job.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes sir Ken, Sch 80 adapters they are, and if i could have found it today, it would have been sch 80 pipe too, if they had any in stock. how bought the mission coupling on the 2-1/2", did you notice that as well? FL knows how to repipe baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

huh? I always refered to a mission coupling as those beefy no-hub style fittings for transitioning from CI to PVC.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I can't make the picture any bigger in my browser. Did you use sch 80 MIP's? I thought I was the only one who did that.
> 
> Good job.


 Hey I got into with an inspector over me using sch 80 mip adapters on sch 40 pipe. I won.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> huh? I always refered to a mission coupling as those beefy no-hub style fittings for transitioning from CI to PVC.



your right, mission is what we were discussing if there were a leak on the 6". Sorry, college football kickoff weekend, and im on beer #19 i think.:yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I know of no code that says you can't.



TheMaster said:


> Hey I got into with an inspector over me using sch 80 mip adapters on sch 40 pipe. I won.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I try to use sch. 80 on the adapters because the threads are weaker than the rest of the pipe. Upgrading to sch.80 helps to remove the weak point from the system.

Great minds think alike:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I use them no matter what the size. 1/2 to 3", i want sch 80, and if they dont carry them, they are idiots, selling to other idiots. keeps me busier i guess.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

how much is a 1" sch 80 male adapter RSP?


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Yeah, I try to use sch. 80 on the adapters because the threads are weaker than the rest of the pipe. Upgrading to sch.80 helps to remove the weak point from the system.
> 
> Great minds think alike:thumbsup:


 
Cut off schedule 80 nipples with a coupling glued on is the way I've found best.

I've seen ttoo many threaded male adapters break.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Welp here it is. Nice weekend kick off.
> View attachment 2898
> 
> 
> ...




Believe it or not, this SAME LEAK is back, in the same spot. Only thing I can think of is the Mechanical coupling some how has blown loose, or, its that old deteratoted galvonized that we tied on to. Photos coming saturday afternoon, once i have the ENTIRE complex shut down again, and the crap dug up.:furious: Oh, head of maintenace over there is old friend, he knew right away, when i told him NO warranty, since what we had to tie on to was corroded.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Good Luck RSP, talk them into a total line replacement.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I got $5 on crumbled galvo.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Believe me, If it were not state owned property and buildings, im sure I could talk them into a re-pipe. I already have it made up in my mind, how I would do it. I would Parrell the old line to all of the taps, with an isolation valve in between the entire buildings, that way, you would only have to shut down maybe half, or 1/4 of the buildings at once, then, schedule on hell of a late night party, tying all that crap back together at each building, and the 6" backflow.:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How do you do this "Parrell"?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You'll keep having to go back...It's just going to find the next weakest spot...Get you a sack full of diaphragms for the crapped up flush valves...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Would it be more profitable for you to:
A - replace entire waterline
or
B- fix problems as they arise

I would choose B


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I am trying to talk them into replacing the whole main. Sorry rick, my spelling is not proper. 

Dug it up today, the leak was another pinhole on the 2.5" galvo. Problem is, there is only 3" left to tie onto at the 6x2.5" cst tee. So, we but a bandage on it, did not hold too well, we will be back as soon as I get the greenlight to replace that tee, with a new one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of the leak.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I am trying to talk them into replacing the whole main. Sorry rick, my spelling is not proper.
> 
> Dug it up today, the leak was another pinhole on the 2.5" galvo. Problem is, there is only 3" left to tie onto at the 6x2.5" cst tee. So, we but a bandage on it, did not hold too well, we will be back as soon as I get the greenlight to replace that tee, with a new one.


Seriously, I thought I was going to pick up a new technique.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Posted for ROCKSTARPLUMBER. I'll let him splain.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

One more. Sorry they are not in order. You boys will figure it out though.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

These are the pics i took of the leak we repaired agian. the original tee had a welded fiting for the riser. It was not a factory weld either. Looked like they took a coupling, and tapped a 2.5" hole in it, stuck a 2.5" nipple in there, and welded it in place. I dont know if these are unlike metals or not, but there was a lot of corsion present the closer to that weld.

Went back with the basic stuff on the repair. Was fun and intresting, and most importantly, VERY profitable.

Sorry for the crappy pics above, I took them with my blackberry Curve, that crappy phone you know, had trouble having them load, so Ilplumber helped me out. Thanks Il, your a bit of alright.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You guys don't put expansion loops between the main and the meter? Never seen pvc used in that application.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> You guys don't put expansion loops between the main and the meter? Never seen pvc used in that application.


That is not a meter. That is just a cut off valve. The meter for the 6" line is about 150yds back to the left of the tee, before the 6" backflow.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay; you guys don't put expansion loops as you come out the main?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Okay; you guys don't put expansion loops as you come out the main?


In IL, we don't put one.

Is it necessary. I really don't think so.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

THere are like, 2 100 gallon expansion tanks in all of the buildings with those 2" risers feeding them.:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Different idea, an expansion loop is a when you put a slight bend in your main between the corporation stop and the meter. The idea is if anything were to cause the meter to move(truck driving over it) then the supply line has some give.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I always thought the bend between the corp and meter was for city waterworks guys who turn the valves on too fast when they have the mains off for maintenence. The main could slide over to the side of the ditch disengaging the pipe from the corp. 

Could this happen.....meh.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

or, i think they are used in earthquake prone areas??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure, have always been taught this and the reason I was given was because of vehicles. Not sure if this right or wrong but that's what I was taught.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

welp, I dont know about the rest of the nation, but if I install anything, and it gets Funked up by some ******* driving over it, Im not warranting it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Not sure, have always been taught this and the reason I was given was because of vehicles. Not sure if this right or wrong but that's what I was taught.


 
I have seen concrete truck verses curb box. Smashes that line off RIGHT NOW!

I put a 4" solid block(s) under all valve boxes and meter pits. It makes em nice and solid.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats exactly how I would have tackled it Rockstar all the waydown to the "Foster" flange. Except for the PVC of course.:thumbup: Good looking job.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope You got it this time! that stuff is pretty rough shape!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The 6" ductile iron is in great shape. The tee fitting was not in great shape though, nor the galvo riser. I got a check in the mail today. I am one happy dude.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

by those pics, it appears you have a very corrosive, aggressive soil....i would definitely replace the whole thing with either a poly wrapped ductile iron line....or a c-900 pvc line


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dayexco said:


> by those pics, it appears you have a very corrosive, aggressive soil....i would definitely replace the whole thing with either a poly wrapped ductile iron line....or a c-900 pvc line



C-900 all the way baby. Like Greenplum stated in an earlier post, id rather just repair it for the rest of my life.:thumbup:


----------

